

Django, mod_wsgi, Apache and OS X - Do it - mace
http://jessenoller.com/2009/07/24/django-mod_wsgi-apache-and-os-x-do-it/

======
eli
" _So, I’m one of those people where I don’t like running things “too far”
from what a production setup might look like._ "

Me neither. That's why I use a VMWare image of a linux server that closely
resembles my production server for development.

~~~
jnoller
And I've got the same thing, but I write and test code on OS/X and "deploy" to
the VM

------
wmblaettler
I am using Sun VirtualBox to have a Linux development environment on my
Windows PC. Sun offers VirtualBox for Linux and OS/X hosts as well.

I highly recommend it. It makes me a lot more comfortable knowing if I screw
something up (as I learn Linux) I am not hosing my main operating system and
it can be a closer-to-production environment.

Plus it's free: <http://www.virtualbox.org/>

